# chromium fails to compile under powerpc architecture

## norayr

```

 * ERROR: www-client/chromium-11.0.696.50 failed (configure phase):

 *   Failed to determine target arch, got 'ppc'.

```

```

spitak / # emerge --info =www-client/chromium-11.0.696.50 

Portage 2.1.9.46 (default/linux/powerpc/ppc32/10.0, gcc-4.4.5, libc-0-r0, 2.6.38-gentoo-r2 ppc)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.38-gentoo-r2-ppc-7447A,_altivec_supported-with-gentoo-2.0.2

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 22 Apr 2011 00:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.2_p8

dev-lang/python:     2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.2

sys-apps/openrc:     0.8.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.68

sys-devel/automake:  1.11.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.21

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.5, 4.5.2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:      3.82

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.38

virtual/os-headers:  0

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="ppc ~ppc"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="powerpc-unknown-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -mcpu=7450 -pipe -maltivec -mabi=altivec"

CHOST="powerpc-unknown-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mcpu=7450 -pipe -maltivec -mabi=altivec"

DISTDIR="/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="hy en"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aalib acl alsa bash-completion berkdb bindist bzip2 caca cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cxx dbus dirac djvu dri dvd dvdr dvdread encode exif faad ffmpeg flac fltk fontforge ftp gdbm gif gimp gnustep gnutls gphoto2 gpm gtk gzip iconv icu id3tag imagemagick ipv6 irc jabber jpeg lame lesstif lj lzma mad matroska midi mmap mng modules mp3 mpeg mplayer mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly objc ogg opengl openmp pam pcmcia pcre pdf perl png posix ppc pppd python quicktime raw rdesktop readline rss sdl session shroedinger sid speex spell ssl svg sysfs tcpd theora threads tiff truetype udev unicode usb v4l2 vcd video vim-syntax vorbis wav wavpack wifi xorg xpm xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="aoa aoa-fabric-layout aoa-onyx aoa-soundbus aoa-soundbus-i2s aoa-tas aoa-toonie powermac usb-audio via82xx" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="hy en" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="ati radeon radeonhd" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

```

 emerge -pqv =www-client/chromium-11.0.696.50

[ebuild  N    ] www-client/chromium-11.0.696.50  USE="-cups -gnome -gnome-keyring -test" 

```

```

spitak / # cat /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-11.0.696.50/temp/build.log

 * Package:    www-client/chromium-11.0.696.50

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: chromium@gentoo.org

 * USE:        elibc_glibc kernel_linux ppc userland_GNU

 * FEATURES:   sandbox

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking chromium-11.0.696.50.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-11.0.696.50/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-11.0.696.50/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-11.0.696.50/work/chromium-11.0.696.50 ...

 * Applying chromium-system-vpx-r3.patch ...                             [ ok ]

 * Applying chromium-ffmpeg-build-r0.patch ...                           [ ok ]

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-11.0.696.50/work/chromium-11.0.696.50 ...

 * ERROR: www-client/chromium-11.0.696.50 failed (configure phase):

 *   Failed to determine target arch, got 'ppc'.

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  56:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 5466:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                   die "Failed to determine target arch, got '$myarch'.";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =www-client/chromium-11.0.696.50',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =www-client/chromium-11.0.696.50'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-11.0.696.50/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-11.0.696.50/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-11.0.696.50/work/chromium-11.0.696.50'

```

Thanks

----------

## Veldrin

well, it is not keyworded for ppc, only for x86, amd64 and arm....

What do you expect? What is your question?

V.

----------

## norayr

What to do?

File a bug to bugzilla?

Change the ebuild file?

----------

## roarinelk

 *norayr wrote:*   

> What to do?
> 
> 

 

You need to add PPC support to Chromium itself.

----------

## norayr

ok I see there's an issue with v8 which is not crossplatform.

----------

